# Moved to Cyprus



## georgieS (Aug 1, 2009)

I've been in Cyprus three weeks and am totally confused. 

I went to the immigration office to register for an Alien Registration Certificate(within 8 days) and was given a form and date to return on 9th October. I then went to register for medical care and was told I needed a yellow slip which I get from immigration. When I said I wasn't back at the immigration office until October, I was told I couldn't register until then.

I have private medical insurance but have a pre-existing condition for which I require medication, I have some questions that hopefully someone could answer?

1. As I will have to pay for the medication I take, do I need to register with a GP?
2. If I do need to register, can anyone recommend an English speaking GP in Paphos?
3. Would I have to wait until I've had my interview with the immigration office in October before I can register with a GP?
4. Are GP's linked to and available at the private hospitals?
ANY advice/information would be gratefully accepted as I just seem to be going around in circles! 

I know that the general view in Cyprus is 'siga siga' - slowly, slowly but as a singleton with no contacts it's getting a bit scary and confusing!

Sorry for the long winded query!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

georgieS said:


> I've been in Cyprus three weeks and am totally confused.
> 
> I went to the immigration office to register for an Alien Registration Certificate(within 8 days) and was given a form and date to return on 9th October. I then went to register for medical care and was told I needed a yellow slip which I get from immigration. When I said I wasn't back at the immigration office until October, I was told I couldn't register until then.
> 
> ...


You can register with any GP at any time and you dont need to wait till you get your yellow slip for that.
If you are on the Western side of Paphos ie. Tala, Kissonerga, Chloraka etc there is an excellent doctor just down the road from papantonios supermarket in chloraka. The clinic is called Veramedica and the doctor who is a female doctor is lovely.
If you are in Paphos itself or on the Eastern side Dr. Chris at Kinyras Clinic above the Mouflon bookshop is excellent and he has all the equipment to do blood tests, xrays ultrasound etc. The clinic also has wards for inpatients.

Regards Veronica


----------



## pkb1 (Mar 17, 2009)

hi, we have been here since Oct last year and still havent got our yellow card!...............we had 3 appointments but always seemed not to have some info they wanted!..........anyway, you CAN get your prescription drugs and treatment at the hospital, they register you as a temporary resident using your european medical card [ i presume you have one?] produce that and your passport at the reception desk and say you need your prescription drugs. pay 2 euros and they will give you a number to see a doctor, it is generally a really long wait, best to get there for 7 am..................the 2 euros covers the doctors consultation and ALL your drugs...............i also use the Dr in Chloraka [Natasha] she is wonderful, but if i get my prescriptions through her it costs me 97 euros per month!......so i always get them from the general, but if i need to see a doctor for anything new i go to her, dont let them fob you off at the hospital, you have rights to the service as a european citizen!
Pauline


----------



## georgieS (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi Pauline

Thanks for this, it's very helpful to know that I can get my prescription drugs at the hospital, and the fact that you've been here since last Oct and still haven't got a yellow card has eased my mind a lot. If the same happens to me, at least I know I'm not the only one!

Non of the internet sites explain these things - I guess you have to experience them first hand.

Many thanks again

georgieS




pkb1 said:


> hi, we have been here since Oct last year and still havent got our yellow card!...............we had 3 appointments but always seemed not to have some info they wanted!..........anyway, you CAN get your prescription drugs and treatment at the hospital, they register you as a temporary resident using your european medical card [ i presume you have one?] produce that and your passport at the reception desk and say you need your prescription drugs. pay 2 euros and they will give you a number to see a doctor, it is generally a really long wait, best to get there for 7 am..................the 2 euros covers the doctors consultation and ALL your drugs...............i also use the Dr in Chloraka [Natasha] she is wonderful, but if i get my prescriptions through her it costs me 97 euros per month!......so i always get them from the general, but if i need to see a doctor for anything new i go to her, dont let them fob you off at the hospital, you have rights to the service as a european citizen!
> Pauline


----------



## georgieS (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi Veronica

Thank you for the information, it's good to know I can register with a GP at any time. I live off Tomb of the Kings Road so guess Dr Chris would be the best option. I'll look him up.

Many thanks again.

georgieS



Veronica said:


> You can register with any GP at any time and you dont need to wait till you get your yellow slip for that.
> If you are on the Western side of Paphos ie. Tala, Kissonerga, Chloraka etc there is an excellent doctor just down the road from papantonios supermarket in chloraka. The clinic is called Veramedica and the doctor who is a female doctor is lovely.
> If you are in Paphos itself or on the Eastern side Dr. Chris at Kinyras Clinic above the Mouflon bookshop is excellent and he has all the equipment to do blood tests, xrays ultrasound etc. The clinic also has wards for inpatients.
> 
> Regards Veronica


----------



## 2uk sunseekers (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi georgieS

I had to have a blood test for an INR earlier in the year when we visited Paphos. It was on my EHIC card and as I am a Warfarin user, I had to have it done.
With out naming and shaming, I was given the run around for almost 3 hours, by 3 different people. The Dr was great, but boy did I have to smile allot to keep my composure at times, but it was funny as well.

It is not you, but the working environment and a small handful of overworked people, who can not handle the pressure of a system, full to braking point.
Still can not wait to move across though.
Ady


----------



## georgieS (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi 2uk sunseekers

Apologies for the late reply, had a visitor from the uk for 2 weeks so couldn't get to the internet cafe.

Thanks for sharing your experience. I seem to have had more success than you. I went to the General Hospital (got there for 7 am on a Wednesday - apparently that's the best day as there aren't any village buses which means it's less busy!). Paid my 2 euro's for an appointment with Dr Daphne who was very nice and she gave me a prescription for 3 months worth of medication. Although the cypriot's don't care whether there's already someone in with the Dr and will just knock on the door and walk in and wait! so that's what I did as well (when in Rome and all that). When waiting to go in, everyone in the queue asks each other what number they've been given so that you can keep an eye on anyone trying to push in, good fun and good for getting to know people!




2uk sunseekers said:


> Hi georgieS
> 
> I had to have a blood test for an INR earlier in the year when we visited Paphos. It was on my EHIC card and as I am a Warfarin user, I had to have it done.
> With out naming and shaming, I was given the run around for almost 3 hours, by 3 different people. The Dr was great, but boy did I have to smile allot to keep my composure at times, but it was funny as well.
> ...


----------

